# Emergency!! Algae eater has LARGE chunk taken out of his side!!! Please help!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok.
I have a thirty gallon tank with two skirt tetras, a swordtail, a mountain minnow, a lot of snails (working on that), a clown loach, and a rubbernose pleco.
The pleco was doing well (he had been introduced about a week or two ago), but recently, my mother (it's her tank) she said that she had found him about an hour ago with a big chunk taken out of his side-- so deep I could see the bone. I have no idea how this happened, as he isn't housed with any aggresive fish and the decorations are not so sharp as to slice him to the bone.
The only suspect I can think of his the clown loach, who is fairly young, not full grown yet. He was recently introduced to the tank a few days ago. But none of the clown loaches I've ever had were ever aggresive, and as far as I know, clowns as a general rule don't have a reputation for aggressiveness towards other fish...but I might be wrong.
I'll post a picture up ASAP, but in the meantime, is there anything I can do to save the poor pleco? If I seperate him and put him in a nice tank with some salt, will that do anything? Or will he die?
PLEASE help!D


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Since nobody else posted so far, I'll tell you what I think. I'm no expert on treating sick or wounded fish, but pouring salt on an open wound probably isn't the best idea. Definetely seperate the fish, and try some type of fungicide. Even methylene blue if you don't have anything else. Keep the tank dark to reduce stress. That should hold the fish until you get better advice. Good luck!


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you so much. I already put a little salt in the water, but I'll change the water to dilute it. I have a little methylene blue...I'll use that...thank yoU!


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Mmkay, thanks. I know what water conditioner does, and I've got some aquarium salt. I'll buy some Melafix too.
Thank you!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

How's the algae eater??


----------

